# Dosing P's w/salt



## Jakuraba (May 20, 2003)

I know to take out the carbon in the filters when using medication, but what about when u use only salt in the tank? Do I still have to remove the carbon? Also, I can't remember exactly what the proper dosage was. Was it 1 tablespoon per gallon over a period of three days?


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

I believe you can keep your carbon filter in. The carbon cant filter out salt anyways.

Here's what DonH had to say about salt treatment.

"Depending on the severity of the fin rot, you might need to use antibiotics to help it heal.

You can treat fin rot with salt but it needs to be at a higher dose to be effective (0.3%). That equates to a total of 1 TABLEspoon/gallon. The addition of salt should be added in 3 equal increments (1 TEAspoon/gallon per day for 3 days). If you have a large tank, that's approximately 3 lbs of salt/100 gallons. (add 1 lb/100 gallon per day for 3 days). You must increase aeration if you are going to add this much salt to the tank. Do not dump all the salt in at one time to avoid osmotic shock. Good luck.

Also... Keep up those water changes and replace the quantity of salt in proportion to the water changed out. The initial cause of the fin rot was most likely poor water conditions. "

Hope this helps. BTW what are you treating your piranha for? If they dont have any sickness theyll be better off without any salt added to the tank.


----------



## Jakuraba (May 20, 2003)

treating him for some wounds & little rot. so it's 1 teaspoon per gallon per day over a 3 day period. i saw it a while back when don h was treating his big rhom, but i 4got exactly how it was supposed to be. thanx 4 d info.


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

you can either try the salt treatment or you can use melafix. i used the stuff on my brandti cuz he had ammonia burns and parts of his fins missing and it worked great. i also used it on my rhom which had a mild case of fin rot. better yet you can use salt and melafix to remedy your fish disease.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Hmm.. not sure, Nick. Best to ask DonH about it. I know that taking out carbon in the filter helps when adding chemicals, but im not sure if the same goes for salt, which is sodium.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Using activated carbon will not affect salt treatment. Not sure about MelaFix... if you decide to use MelaFix, I would pull out the carbon just in case.


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

wont affect salt, but if using medicine, remove the carbon


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

As been said you don´t have to remove if salt treatment...if Melafix remove...







!


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

You should really check the box of aqurium salt for the correct dose. Different aquariums salts come in different sized granules so the only way to be completely accurate is to follow their directions.


----------



## bkay1 (Sep 13, 2003)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> As been said you don´t have to remove if salt treatment...if Melafix remove...:nod: !











thats what i've been told!
bk


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

Carbon can not remove salt from a tank. Look at Marine tanks. The dosage I use is 1 table spoon of aquarium salt to every 5 gals of water.


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Only take carbon out if your putting meds like ICK into that tank.


----------

